# Can anyone help please? Manual needed.....



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This is a really odd question to ask on a MH Forum, but it is definitely "Off Topic".....

but knowing you all on here someone, somewhere will be able to help.....

I (foolishly) bought a Performance Power Plunge Router from B&Q as I thought it MIGHT be of use at some time..... that time would be now except.....

I cannot find the Manual for the thing and it really would be useful to be able to read the specific manual for that machine c/w generalised manuals for other routers......

So, as B&Q will not help and Perfomance Power is part of GMC and they make cheap machines for "big name" companies, but do not supply ANY spare parts or repair service (even though the manuals say there are "Authorised Repair Centres" - that is another excellent piece of fiction.....), so getting hold of any advice is impossible.

The same machine is sold here in Castorama but the box is sealed and they will not let me have a look..... and there is no "buy now, take back later" policy here....

SO, knowing that you all are superb at problem solving and LOVE a challenge.....

Can anyone help me please? Ideally a scanned copy sent by e-mail would be the best if anyone has such a manual.....

If someone can help with that I can then progress to the next step of installing the solar panels to heat our swimming pool water - but it won't be done by the time the next MHF member gets here in a few days sadly....

Please help if you can or if you know someone who might have such a machine and manual.

The other thing to stress is NEVER, NEVER, NEVER buy Performance Power from B&Q unless you consider it a disposable item with a life of less than one year (if less than one year old you can take it back with the B&Q receipt and they will give you a new one........).

Help would be greatly appreciated.... please, pretty please......

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If no manual is available is there some precise info or instruction you need.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Google this Dave, see if it's any good.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"Performance Power Plunge Router"


EXACT model No. required please


tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

1/4” Variable Speed Plunge Router - Pdfstream ...

Sorry forgot to tell you what to google.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Dave, Cannot find the exact model but there are instructions for a very similar one. They are all basically the same and probably made in the same Chinese factory.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a Dexter router which cost about 65 euros in AKI (Leroy Merlin Group) in Viana do Castelo, Portugal. I am guessing that all these cheap brands are very similar if not all made by GMC anyway. I could go and find the manual for mine and scan it.
Alternatively, is there something in particular you would like to know?

Patrick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to one and all for the responses so far, the details I have just been down to read are as follows;

Performance Power 1020w
NLE1020w/h
Serial no. 0601264
Collet size 6.35 and 8mm
maximum depth with dust extractor fitted 40mm
maximum depth without dust extractor fitted 50mm
Maximum speed 11,500 - 31,000 rpm
EAN No. 05101436
Then the B&Q Hampshire Address (does that suggest a link.....?)
and the only other number is R06W30

I am trying to find out the correct way to set it up and there are a couple of pieces that I am not sure about..... one is a cylinder of chromed steel with a split at one end and a pointed black screw through the other end secured by a black butterfly nut.

Once again, thanks for the help and advice, I wish to cut half lap joints into the supporting framework for the solar panels, the wood is 75mm square (by 4m in length) so setting it up so that I can do the same operation several (at least 6) times would make sense.

Dave


----------

